# What Mahler piece?



## JanDoggen (Jan 2, 2011)

On television, I stumbled into the last 4 minutes of "Conducting Mahler", an Allegri films production from 2004, with Chailly conducting the final notes of 'a' Mahler piece.

Would anyone know what piece that was?
TIA
Jan


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it was 'Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen' = I have lost touch with the world.

I could be so wrong. Still, you might enjoy this clip.


----------

